# Truck rack without a camper shell...



## basstardo

I'm looking for a way to mount my ski racks to my truck to use for horizontal rod transport. I have the Thule ski racks mounted to the roof rack of my Jeep currently, but I want to be able to use them on my truck as well, but I don't want to shell out $1500 for a shell. I know there are ladder racks out there that will work, but I'm not looking to break the bank here. Something under 200 bucks would be great.


----------



## skunk king

I got a roof rack mounted on my quad cab. Doubt this will work with a club or regular cab. 

I think you're out of luck if you want to buy something for $200. Thule makes these for $549.

Yakima has something similar, but you may have to get yakima ski racks as well.


----------



## basstardo

Unfortunately I think you're right. The more I look, the more I'm finding these things ain't cheap. Thanks.


----------



## justinfisch01

Yout could always try one of the ladder systems where they have to mounts that come off one side of the bed. Kinda hard to explain. But one is up close to the back of the cab and then the other is near the tailgate.


----------



## basstardo

I looked at those as well, and that's what I'm leaning toward at this point unless I can find a used camper shell somewhere. I've been eyeballing Craigslist every day, so I might get lucky.


----------



## mud

Yeah watch craigs list as thats where I was looking a while back and saw all types and that silver is a common color and should be easy to match. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Lindsey

Before you make a buy talk to Shooter and see what he can do for you.


----------



## bchnut

I had a truck cap with ladder racks that is in good condtion, I'm wiiling to sell for a reasonable price or maybe trade for equal value. PM if interested.


----------



## Fraykuss

I made some a few years back for my truck. I use a 2"by2" pushed into a PVC T. From the middle of the T a 12 to 18 inch section of PVC with a 90on the end. I use pipe insulation for cushion and a simple bungee to hold them down.
The 2by2 fits into the holes on the bed rail and a long wood screw holds it secure. It mimmicks the ladder rack just not as tall and a lot cheaper.
It holds the rods fairly tight and up and out of the way of the stuff in the bed.


----------



## ScottWood

justinfisch01 said:


> Yout could always try one of the ladder systems where they have to mounts that come off one side of the bed. Kinda hard to explain. But one is up close to the back of the cab and then the other is near the tailgate.


I used to use a set of these. They work pretty well. The one issue you have is getting to the lock and release button.


----------



## Newsjeff

Mark Lindsey said:


> Before you make a buy talk to Shooter and see what he can do for you.


Yup. 

Shooter built me one fer my truck. 

It's still on there today ... and it's been several years since I mounted them ski racks.

A little later I had him put another side on my bed to carry my yak. 

I'll try and find a pic for ya.


----------



## stonemason

i put thule roof racks on my truck...it was around 200 bux (without the kayak slides).


----------



## Fishhook

*Shell it !*

A camper shell makes life sooo much easier for fishing. Rods inside, and outside. You options become endless with a shell on the truck. 


Fishhook


----------



## TitusV

I'd like to see the pic of NewsJeff's rig. I'm in the same predicament as Basstardo.


----------



## Fishhook

*Mine set-up with shell*










Top: 
I used the back side of the Yakima rainguards to attach L brackets, to Alu. crossbars, and hung Berkley rod holders under and over them.











Side: 
I used PVC to build a frame, to attach Berkly rod holders to. 

I can carry 30 rods or so, all up and out of the way, inside the shell. 










On Top: 
Yakima Powderhounds carry long rods put togather while fishing, and PVC tube during travel. 

Find a shell, it will make life so much easier, and comfortable.

Fishhook


----------

